# drip free glue can??



## oscarill (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone seen these anywhere? Ran across this and it looks like a good idea.
www.dripback.com


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think maybe home depot could sell them to home owners. I'd never buy one.The guy uses his channel locks backwards to loosen the can......and he uses primer with a one step blue cement. Hackcity,USA


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

They never even show the front of the can.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Even with his drip free glue can he is still messier than some of the handy hacks I see. :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

It will still be messy. But can't blame a persons Idea to try to make money.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you a plumber oscarill?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> It will still be messy. But can't blame a persons Idea to try to make money.


I agree.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use primer with blue glue. It's actually code here to use primer on pvc, even if the cement is a one step. Cpvc can be one step only.



TheMaster said:


> I think maybe home depot could sell them to home owners. I'd never buy one.The guy uses his channel locks backwards to loosen the can......and he uses primer with a one step blue cement. Hackcity,USA


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

A-Purple Primer on a water service is a big NO NO. Im sorry, but your FIRED.
2-Rain or shine on new PVC? Your costing me money, your fired.
C-That ditch is not the minimum depth required, your still fired.
4-Still having to roll that dobber around to get the excess off the dobber. your invention is a Vacumm.
E-I see lots of leaks in your future with your sovent welding skills or lack there of.

I give this product 0 pipewrenches.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I use primer with blue glue. It's actually code here to use primer on pvc, even if the cement is a one step. Cpvc can be one step only.


 For a lawn sprinkler system????


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Come again?



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> A-Purple Primer on a water service is a big NO NO. Im sorry, but your FIRED.
> 2-Rain or shine on new PVC? Your costing me money, your fired.
> C-That ditch is not the minimum depth required, your still fired.
> 4-Still having to roll that dobber around to get the excess off the dobber. your invention is a Vacumm.
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't see any exceptions:

*605.22 PVC plastic.* Joints between PVC plastic pipe or fittings shall comply with Sections 605.22.1 through 605.22.3. *


605.22.1 Mechanical joints.* Mechanical joints on water pipe shall be made with an elastomeric seal conforming to ASTM D 3139. Mechanical joints shall not be installed in above-ground systems unless otherwise approved. Joints shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.*605.22.2 Solvent cementing.* Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied. Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564 or CSA-B137.3 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.*605.22.3 Threaded joints.* Threads shall conform to ASME B1.20.1. Schedule 80 or heavier pipe shall be permitted to be threaded with dies specifically designed for plastic pipe, but the pressure rating of the pipe shall be reduced by 50 percent. Thread by socket molded fittings shall be permitted. Approved thread lubricant or tape shall be applied on the male threads only. 







TheMaster said:


> For a lawn sprinkler system????


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have my code book with me Pro, but im thinking hard here, i think chapter 6 is Sanitary Sewer? I just always thought that the purple primer was for sanitary only. Reason being to help prevent Cross contamination. maybe im wrong? 1-1/4" forced main with no purple primer, guy could think its a water line. Vice versa.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I don't see any exceptions:
> 
> *605.22 PVC plastic.* Joints between PVC plastic pipe or fittings shall comply with Sections 605.22.1 through 605.22.3.
> 
> ...


Anywhere in your book does it say "Install products according to the manufactures directions"? or somthing like that? Rain-nshine says can be used without primer where local codes permit. Applying primer is a waste of time unless your complying with a code.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes it does, but it also says that in the event of a conflict, code trumps manufacturer’s instructions.

Example: we have to install hammer arrestors on pex potable systems even though all the pex manufacturers say it's not needed.



TheMaster said:


> Anywhere in your book does it say "Install products according to the manufactures directions"? or somthing like that?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Chapter 6 of Florida code is potable water supply.

Chapter 7 is sanitary drainage and contains the same language:

*705.14 PVC plastic.* Joints between PVC plastic pipe or fittings shall comply with Sections 705.14.1 through 705.14.3. 
*705.14.1 Mechanical joints.* Mechanical joints on drainage pipe shall be made with an elastomeric seal conforming to ASTM C 1173, ASTM D 3212 or CSA B602. Mechanical joints shall not be installed in above-ground systems, unless otherwise approved. Joints shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.
*705.14.2 Solvent cementing.* Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied. Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3, CSA B181.2 or CSA B182.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.
*705.14.3 Threaded joints.* Threads shall conform to ASME B1.20.1. Schedule 80 or heavier pipe shall be permitted to be threaded with dies specifically designed for plastic pipe. Approved thread lubricant or tape shall be applied on the male threads only.




ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I dont have my code book with me Pro, but im thinking hard here, i think chapter 6 is Sanitary Sewer? I just always thought that the purple primer was for sanitary only. Reason being to help prevent Cross contamination. maybe im wrong? 1-1/4" forced main with no purple primer, guy could think its a water line. Vice versa.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

They have never pushed the primer on water services here. Come to think of it, I have never had an inspection on a water service either. maybe I need to send an email to ICC. My point is valid though on why it should be for Sanitary only. Don't you think?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Yes it does, but it also says that in the event of a conflict, code trumps manufacturer’s instructions.
> 
> Example: we have to install hammer arrestors on pex potable systems even though all the pex manufacturers say it's not needed.


 Who then takes liability if an issue comes up? Does the city? Not saying this will be one but what if on another conflict and their codes wins but then is proven to be wrong? classic case of damned if you do and damned if you dont


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, I respectfully disagree rockstar. Primer is very important if the joint is to last 50 years. 

I think one would know pretty quick if they tied a drain to a potable line. 



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> They have never pushed the primer on water services here. Come to think of it, I have never had an inspection on a water service either. maybe I need to send an email to ICC. My point is valid though on why it should be for Sanitary only. Don't you think?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I think maybe home depot could sell them to home owners. I'd never buy one.The guy uses his channel locks backwards to loosen the can......and he uses primer with a one step blue cement. Hackcity,USA


 
You beat me to the punch. Once I saw the guy use the pliers backwards it did not matter to me about the rest of the video so I raced here to comment about the pliers. Like RSP said, ****** you are fired. :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's correct. If an inspector forced me to violate a manufacturer's guidelines and something happened as a result, I would file suit against that municipality. There is a case going on right now in Polk county like this (not related to me).



TheMaster said:


> Who then takes liability if an issue comes up? Does the city? Not saying this will be one but what if on another conflict and their codes wins but then is proven to be wrong? classic case of damned if you do and damned if you dont


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought both of you used the same book?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

we do


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> No, I respectfully disagree rockstar. Primer is very important if the joint is to last 50 years.
> 
> I think one would know pretty quick if they tied a drain to a potable line.


I use the clear on water services. seem like long long ago, when i was nothing more than a shovel ****** that was the word on why they changed to purple. Its all good baby. Clean pipe feel nice going into slip fitting.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Same book we do. Like i stated before though, i have never, and i mean never, had an inspection on a water service before.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I must agree with Protech. Primer should be used on pvc water piping. What good does primer do for drains? Keep it from leaking just so you can pass a low pressure inspection when the drain will never be subjected to pressure again? Water pipe on the other hand is subjected to a higher pressure, therefore should be installed with primer, whether you use purple primer or clear. But Fla. code now, finally, does not require the use of purple primer on residential applications, only commercial. Why don't yall do like the cheapscapes and mix a tad of primer with the glue to save you a step in the labor? I have seen this done and think it's a cheapass shortcut.. My 2 cents worth..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> No, I respectfully disagree rockstar. Primer is very important if the joint is to last 50 years.
> 
> I think one would know pretty quick if they tied a drain to a potable line.



Believe it or not Pro, i have seen it happen. New shop had the slab guys out. This was my last employer, he sent a crew out to put in a stand pipe for the slab guys. Two meter boxes out by road. One was an 1-1/4 forced main tap with a ball valve. the other was the water meter. These dumbasses put a bushing in the forced main, and stood up the stand pipe with a hose bib on it and left. Later on, the slab guys were washing there hands, and called the old shop, wanting to know why the water coming out of the hosebibi smelled like shiot. I swear on my kids, true story.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Care to site that code? You can view it and search online here:
http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/florida_codes/



Plasticman said:


> I must agree with Protech. Primer should be used on pvc water piping. What good does primer do for drains? Keep it from leaking just so you can pass a low pressure inspection when the drain will never be subjected to pressure again? Water pipe on the other hand is subjected to a higher pressure, therefore should be installed with primer, whether you use purple primer or clear. But Fla. code now, finally, does not require the use of purple primer on residential applications, only commercial. Why don't yall do like the cheapscapes and mix a tad of primer with the glue to save you a step in the labor? I have seen this done and think it's a cheapass shortcut.. My 2 cents worth..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Believe it or not Pro, i have seen it happen. New shop had the slab guys out. This was my last employer, he sent a crew out to put in a stand pipe for the slab guys. Two meter boxes out by road. One was an 1-1/4 forced main tap with a ball valve. the other was the water meter. These dumbasses put a bushing in the forced main, and stood up the stand pipe with a hose bib on it and left. Later on, the slab guys were washing there hands, and called the old shop, wanting to know why the water coming out of the hosebibi smelled like shiot. I swear on my kids, true story.:laughing:


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Chapter 6 of the ICC...Water supply and distribution


CPVC
605.16.2 Solvent cementing. Joint surface shall be clean and free from moisture, and an approved primer shall be applied.....

PVC
605.21.2 Solvent cementing. Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 SHALL be applied......

____________________________________________________________________________
We sure do use primer on pvc water line up here. And to anyone who doenst think it work try to get a primered joint apart vs a non primered. You can get a non primered joint apart and save a fitted but primer joint..the fitting is toast if its not how you want it in the line.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Believe it or not Pro, i have seen it happen. New shop had the slab guys out. This was my last employer, he sent a crew out to put in a stand pipe for the slab guys. Two meter boxes out by road. One was an 1-1/4 forced main tap with a ball valve. the other was the water meter. These dumbasses put a bushing in the forced main, and stood up the stand pipe with a hose bib on it and left. Later on, the slab guys were washing there hands, and called the old shop, wanting to know why the water coming out of the hosebibi smelled like shiot. I swear on my kids, true story.:laughing:


 
Where was the check valve? This is the kind of things i love to hear when the local handymen do things.:whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Purple primer is code in Minnesota.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Required here.

316.1.6Solvent Cement Plastic Pipe Joints.
Plastic pipe and fittings designed to be joined by solvent cementing shall comply with appropriate standards.

ABS pipe and fittings shall be cleaned and thenjoined with solvent cement(s).

CPVC pipe and fittings shall be cleaned and then joined with listed primer(s) and solvent cement(s).

Exception: Listed solvent cements that do not require the use of primer shall be permitted for use with CPVC pipe and fittings, manufactured in accordance with ASTM D2846, 1/2 inchthrough2 inches in diameter.

PVC pipe and fittings shall be cleaned and joined with primer(s) and solvent cement(s).

Exception: PVC/DWV piping may be joined without the use of a primer.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark my words,


There will be a day and time where VOC's will be banned in our profession, it's just a matter of time.


If they banned lead, 

they'll ban glue and cleaners, eventually. 


I'm around those two products rarely these days and I wish I didn't have to use them. Seems like I've managed to do a lot of different things without concentrating on the same jobs all the time.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What are you talking about? I've been using glue and cleaner for years and I'm fine :1eye:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got such a intolerance to that stuff that I get shakey hands and get short tempered when I've been around that stuff for long periods of time.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Purple Primer is used here. Some use it on blue glue some dont.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe the continued use of pcv cement is what caused me to forget how to spell words corretcedly. I used to bee gooud at it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

hepco said:


> Where was the check valve? This is the kind of things i love to hear when the local handymen do things.:whistling2:


This particular county, which is close to the coast only provide a ball valve in a closed position. You have to install the check at the tap. Oh, and its a PVC ball valve. The cheap ones with the red handles. Oh, and they use 1" pex for there water services to the meters. Wonder why?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Primer and solvent cement? I just use duct tape. No setup time needed. Works great on water pipes too.:blink:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

tightly wrapped 20mil. here :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

The fact is the use of cleaner or primer really does make a stronger joint. I started in 1987. Back then we only used primer when it was required by a particuler inspector. To be precise only Collier County required we use it. Eventually all municipalities throughout my area started requiring it. I do not use primer on trim or in a finished home. I have a habit of learning things thew hard way and one purple primer spill was all it took for me. No inspector has ever given me a hard time about using primer on a master trap.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not trying to pick on ya bud, but that's not 1" pex. If it's that blue colored pipe with the brass screw down clamps it's actually high density polyethylene. It's sort of the precursor to pex, a close cousin if you will. Can't use that stuff for hot water.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> This particular county, which is close to the coast only provide a ball valve in a closed position. You have to install the check at the tap. Oh, and its a PVC ball valve. The cheap ones with the red handles. Oh, and they use 1" pex for there water services to the meters. Wonder why?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ever had a bank of meters, like 12, where they put all 12 taps at the same place, then come time to set meters, you have to bend and rework that crap to get them in a line so that the meter boxes will fit nice and neat. that is some tuff stuff, and does not like to make sharp radius.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

this would be an anyoyance,and remember it is "PATENT PENDING" as the fellow likes to say in the video.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> this would be an anyoyance,and remember it is "PATENT PENDING" as the fellow likea to say in the viseo


:blink:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> :blink:


damn glue!!! i just opened up a can of glue as it has been a little while damn glue!!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> damn glue!!! i just opened up a can of glue as it has been a little while damn glue!!!


:blink:


----------

